# Attack of the Rhom



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thought i'd share some pics of my rhom attacking the algae scraper








Some of the pics are a little blured as i was trying to give a feeling of movement/speed when he attacks.
There's also a full tank pic and one of him chomping on some beefheart.








feel free to comment guys


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Some more


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

While i'm posting pics, i thought i'd include a couple of my frog :laugh:


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

nice rhom!,







the mouse pics were pricless!


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Can you see teeth marks or anything on the scraper? That is so cool. Wonderful pics also.


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Once again, very nice pics.

My scrapper is all knarled up along the edges from my Spilo its kinda cool.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

Yorkshire~
It iss HighBack or BlackDiamond ?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Dawgnutz said:


> Can you see teeth marks or anything on the scraper? That is so cool. Wonderful pics also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its covered in scratches from him having a go at it









Here's a couple of pics showing his teeth









Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

dweizoro said:


> Yorkshire~
> it is HighBack???
> [snapback]1008144[/snapback]​


Not sure what type of rhom he is dweizoro, picked him up from my lfs a while back. Traded him for 3 rbp's. The shop didn't know his collection point so i'd just be guessing at what sort of rhom he is. He's about 7 or 8 inch


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

nice fish . i want it


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice. i was wondering where you went.







i hadnt seen pics from you in a while.


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

Drop the frog in the Rhom tank and take some pics.


----------



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

hey did you make that back ground of that tank that looks awsome.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> nice. i was wondering where you went.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I'm in the process of moving house so i havent had much time to take pics or get onto p-fury very often








Still photo whore when i get the chance though









Couple of pics of the teeth he's knocked out while attackin the scraper








Dont worry guys, the teeth were loosened by new ones growing underneath, he's still got a full set of teeth :nod:


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

wow...your rhom amazing...and pix quality...


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> Drop the frog in the Rhom tank and take some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its very tempting, just for the photo's :laugh: 
But Big Al is a cool frog and i couldnt be so cruel :laugh:



frankyo said:


> hey did you make that back ground of that tank that looks awsome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The background is by Back-to-Nature. They make some wicked backgrounds but cost a fortune. Killarbee has made a background for his which is just as good, if not better. Take a look at his post







His tank is awesome


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Big Al is awesome








That Rhom looks wicked with those eyes


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

what size is big all? my albino is growing but my regular one hasnt grown at all. ive had them since december


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

Who know what kind of this Rhom...


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

WorldBelow07 said:


> what size is big all? my albino is growing but my regular one hasnt grown at all. ive had them since december
> [snapback]1008225[/snapback]​


He's about 3 1/2 inch wide WB, so his mouth is probably about 4inch :laugh: 
I feed him mostly on crickets, with a mouse thrown in once a month. Its not good to feed them mice to often









Gordo, he's def got the life, sit, eat, eat, sit, have a bath once in a while, and watch TV. Only thing missing is beer :laugh:


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

awsome.. what camera do you have again =]


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

jeddy hao said:


> awsome.. what camera do you have again =]
> [snapback]1008242[/snapback]​


Recently bought a canon 350D. Still getting used to it, but i love it already :nod:


----------



## onyx (Oct 22, 2004)

That Rhom looks awsome nice pics


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> WorldBelow07 said:
> 
> 
> > what size is big all? my albino is growing but my regular one hasnt grown at all. ive had them since december
> ...


Heck yes! Thats why when my Parents move out, I plan on setting up a little 10 Gallon for one of those fockers. There awesome. There like me, minus the beer :laugh:


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)




----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Top quality rhom pics as usual mate...christ, he is a bad tempered bastard, ain't he ? I do that and my old boy just totally ignores it, he will have a go at the tongs sometimes though.

And that frog...WTF sort of frog is that Pete ? Looks bloody nasty to me, mate !!

Rich

Oh...what news of Pops ??


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice pics York!








Do you use co2 or anything in your tank? 
And again


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i reall ywatn one of theose frogs....is that a pac man frog or sumthin???


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

caribekeeper said:


> Top quality rhom pics as usual mate...christ, he is a bad tempered bastard, ain't he ? I do that and my old boy just totally ignores it, he will have a go at the tongs sometimes though.
> 
> And that frog...WTF sort of frog is that Pete ? Looks bloody nasty to me, mate !!
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich, the rhom has always hated the scraper, almost guaranteed to go for it every time :laugh:

My Dad's now in Mongolia, done 6,ooo miles and fell off a few times, but still making progress. The bikes are holding up well, with only a few minor problems. Main problem is his GPS has broken, so they are having to navigate the old way








Furious- Big Al is a pacman frog (Argentinian horned frog). They are easy to look after and are very lazy :laugh:



BigChuckP said:


> Nice pics York!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to use CO2 when the tank was well planted, now i dont bother. Had a bad bloom of blanket algae and had to leave the lights off for a few days, thats why the plants on the left look a bit yellow. They are recovering nicely now, and all the algae seems to have gone


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

The rhom's good..









but Big Al....


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> caribekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > Top quality rhom pics as usual mate...christ, he is a bad tempered bastard, ain't he ? I do that and my old boy just totally ignores it, he will have a go at the tongs sometimes though.
> ...


Mongolia ??? Do people actually live in Mongolia ?? Bugger that mate...rather him than me!!
Give him my best when you're in touch next, eh ?
Just imagining your pops with the compass and sextant strapped to the tank...."now where the fcuk is the North Star....."
















Big Al...not even going to ask !!
















Rich


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

looks like some POTH material there


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

your rhom is soo beautiful.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

caribekeeper said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > caribekeeper said:
> ...










I'll pass your regards on Rich, sounds like they are having a great time, although the going is getting tougher. Navigating across Mongolia without satnav should prove interesting :laugh: 
Big Al is just a frog equivalent to Gordeez, minus the booze


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great shots.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

damn yorkie, that rhom gets sexier and sexier each time i see him


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

i think i've fallen in love with your frog. i have a spare tank about 2 ft long 1ft high and 1 ft wide. would that be big enough to house him? it's got a normal tank light and thats about it. you havent got a pic of Big als tank have you?

ps. thats obe fine looking rhom. whish my RBP's were as fiesty as him


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

BrandNew said:


> i think i've fallen in love with your frog. i have a spare tank about 2 ft long 1ft high and 1 ft wide. would that be big enough to house him? it's got a normal tank light and thats about it. you havent got a pic of Big als tank have you?
> 
> ps. thats obe fine looking rhom. whish my RBP's were as fiesty as him
> 
> ...


I'd say your tank would probably be fine for a pacman frog, they are incredibly inactive. Just need a heat mat and a water dish for him to bathe in









Thanks for looking and commenting guys


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Once again amazing pics as always love the Pacman feeding pics


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

i love those pics and setup!


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Just looked up Mongolia...not a lot there, is there ?? Looks a great fun place to be...









That frog has a lifestyle similar to mine...sitting, eating, bath now and again...sit and eat more.









He's an awesome looking eating machine, are they easily available in the UK ? How much was he mate ?

Rich

Is frog Big Al ??


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

caribekeeper said:


> Just looked up Mongolia...not a lot there, is there ?? Looks a great fun place to be...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a link to my Dad's website,
http://www.adventure.gs/april_29.htm
Its updated on their progress regularly and makes good reading i think :nod:

The link you posted is the same frog as Big Al, who i got from wharf aquatics in Derbyshire. I think i paid about £10 or £15 for him. They can be kept in a 10 gallon for life. They do get quite big but just dont move very often.(he's that lazy he just sits and waits for food to come to him) I generally feed him a tub of crickets a week, with a mouse thrown in once a month :nod:


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

That's a terrific site and it looks as though it's a great time they are having mate...bloody long way, though.
I love the pics....especially this one.







That's brilliant !!!

Rich


----------



## EddC (Apr 1, 2004)

How often do you handle 'Big Al'??

By the way, amazing pictures as always and that Frog is soooo cool!

Thanks

EddC


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

poor mouse, can't ya feed the toad anythign else??


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

great action shots yorkshire! I'm more impressed with how big your rhom is getting! Is beefheart his staple diet? I've seen a few pics of him eating it now.










oh yeah Bi Al looks hardcore







great colours on that mouse muncher


----------



## butch (May 3, 2004)

verry nice rhom and a asome thank


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

never mind the stupid bloody mouse did you not see the cool frog eating him? i was reading through that article and it says they bite when frightened







i wouldn't like to get my finger caught in his mouth. i went out earlier and bought some stuff for his tank. unfortunately i have to wait untill my parents go on holiday untill i can get him. i think they'd kill me if i said i was getting another pet. when my mum asked what the tank was set up for i told her it was a cactus garden


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

RHOM!!!

yorkshire, once again you have given us something to savour! Wow, what can I say, those are just gorgeous pics of a gorgeous fish!! 
Please post as often as you like ! I think I could never get enough of your rhom! 
Frankly, I am green with envy







, but good on you! Keep up the good work!!

Jason


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

PS. I think caribekeeper (Rich) has some serious competition!!

Come on Rich when you gonna show us some more beauties of your beast!!???


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice set-up


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> caribekeeper said:
> 
> 
> > Just looked up Mongolia...not a lot there, is there ?? Looks a great fun place to be...
> ...


That site is good REading Yorkie








Thts crazy man...but its awesome, all the different places they get to see :nod:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

EddC said:


> How often do you handle 'Big Al'??
> 
> By the way, amazing pictures as always and that Frog is soooo cool!
> 
> ...


Edd- i only handle Big Al about once a month, when its mouse time. They arent good to handle to often as they absorb moisture through the skin, and therefore can absorb any detergents etc from your hands which could be harmful to them.



NavinWithPs said:


> poor mouse, can't ya feed the toad anythign else??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His swtaple diet is crickets. He gets a mouse once a month to ensure a bit of variety. And the mouse was already dead.



TheSaint said:


> great action shots yorkshire! I'm more impressed with how big your rhom is getting! Is beefheart his staple diet? I've seen a few pics of him eating it now.
> 
> oh yeah Bi Al looks hardcore
> 
> ...


Thanks Saint, i tend to feed him cod and beefheart, although he's mostly been eating cod. He should be moving to a bigger setup in the next couple of months. Just got to move house first. He's def banged some weight on in the past few months....wish he'd hurry up in growing to 12inch :laugh:



BrandNew said:


> never mind the stupid bloody mouse did you not see the cool frog eating him? i was reading through that article and it says they bite when frightened
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cactus garden








They can give a good nip if they get hold of your finger.

Rich, Gordo, glad you like my Dads site. This is one of my favourite pics, My Dads got both wheels off the ground at Cadwell race circuit. The pic was on the front cover of the BMW owners mag

Thanks all for looking and commenting. Glad you like the rhom and Big Al


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

For you guys who like Big Al, heres a link to a photo sequence of him troughing a mouse









http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...topic=75307&hl=


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Beautiful Tank,
Beautiful Fish,
Beautiful Photography!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

love that yorksire rhom


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> For you guys who like Big Al, heres a link to a photo sequence of him troughing a mouse
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Memories. Its as if I was there, with a Beer in one hand, and a shot in the other, and a big old smile along my fat face


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

I love that pic of him looking straight into the camera. If the mouse were live would he even be bothered to catch it? no offence but he's not very stream lined







although i think thats his best quality. he waits for the food to come to him


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

you n your pets rule!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

BrandNew said:


> I love that pic of him looking straight into the camera. If the mouse were live would he even be bothered to catch it? no offence but he's not very stream lined
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty damned sure that the lazy [email protected] would just sit there until the mouse got to within a couple of inches of him, then he'd just lunge forward. it would then be back to sitting and watching TV until the next meal walks past.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

pctures are quality. i liked the pic of the teeth, don't see that everday


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> BrandNew said:
> 
> 
> > I love that pic of him looking straight into the camera. If the mouse were live would he even be bothered to catch it? no offence but he's not very stream lined
> ...


So you mean to say this guy wont chase after food? He'd sit there and wait for it to get close
to him before he eats it?


----------

